# Have You Dated Outside Your Own Race/Ethnicity?



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Do you or have dated someone that was a different race or ethnicity than you?


----------



## blacknight112 (Dec 11, 2013)

Never been on a date or in a relationship for that matter. I personally do not see race/ethnicity as a issue whatsoever. While lots of people are stuck on that issue I'm light years ahead... I would be the first to date an alien from outer space creating the first human/alien hybrid.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I have yet to date, but I would definitely want to date outside my race/ethnicity. I do not want to date within my own race/ethnicity (I dislike it.)


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes, but only one date. It's not due to a lack of trying, that's for sure...hah.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes, I am currently.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

I've never dated within my race.

It's not that I wouldn't. I just haven't.


----------



## blacknight112 (Dec 11, 2013)

BillDauterive said:


> I have yet to date, but I would definitely want to date outside my race/ethnicity. *I do not want to date within my own race/ethnicity (I dislike it.)*


Why is that?


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

blacknight112 said:


> Why is that?


I have multiple reasons. The main ones are that I have only had exposure with my ethnicity my entire life so I am a bit tired and want a change.

I also do not fit in with my ethnicity, I do not follow their customs, traditions, beliefs, etc. They put a very high value on academic and career success, which I cannot match, so I feel very underachieving to my peers of my race/ethnicity. They also find mental illness to be extremely taboo. Then, I forgot my language at a young age when I learned English.

Basically, I feel like a white person trapped in the wrong body.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Miss Awesome said:


> I've never dated within my race.
> 
> It's not that I wouldn't. I just haven't.


Yeah, same.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Umm I have trouble dating inside my race (even when I really want to lol). Which almost forces me to have to look outside my race. 

A couple of reasons why:

1) Even though I'm 'black' I'm not ghetto black.
2) Cute girls of all races are "sassy", black girls take this to a whole other level
3) Maybe I would have a better chance dating 'hispanic black girls' (I been able to connect with the few I have talked to/seen) since I'm also 'hispanic black'

In any case, OP I have kissed an asian chick pretty recently if that's what you mean :stu


----------



## Steestee (Feb 20, 2014)

I've never been in a relationship but the only girl I've ever been on more than one date with was a different race. And I'm currently infatuated with someone who is a different race than me. So yeah I guess you could say I prefer other ethnicities.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

I did it with a Klingon once.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Outside my ethnicity/race (Mexican/Latino/Hispanic), I've dated girls who were white and Asian.

I really don't fit what a lot of Latina girls want, apparently. I mean I dated a few in the past, but from my experience most of them either want a white guy, or a Latino guy who is *very* into Latino culture and traditions (which I am not).


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't have much dating experience at all but I have also dated outside my race.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

im not interested in girls of my race


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

monotonous said:


> im not interested in girls of my race


May I ask why?


----------



## ugrax (May 26, 2014)

huh said:


> Yes, but only one date. It's not due to a lack of trying, that's for sure...hah.


Same. Yeah I tried to date few girls from my race/ethnicity and it's never worked as I never get into Relationships with them. I'm wondering why:stu
I think I will be better off by dating other race/ethnic girls even tho that there might be language barrier for me.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

monotonous said:


> im not interested in girls of my race


But you just posted a picture of an Asian girl in the cutest girl thread. Aren't you Asian? :con


----------



## TangoTiger (Jul 12, 2012)

1


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

extremly said:


> Umm I have trouble dating inside my race (even when I really want to lol). Which almost forces me to have to look outside my race.
> 
> A couple of reasons why:
> 
> ...












I grew up in Detroit which is mostly Black, mostly hood and not "Oreo" friendly. LOL. My parents raised my brother and I to be proud of our African-American heritage but also to embrace and respect other races. My dad, however, was tolerant of other races but he was also very pro-Black. I would say he wasn't racist. However, he didn't like buying me white Barbie dolls---so I don't know what to say. My mother didn't mind buying me white dolls as long as I had Black dolls.

However, my brother and I were called "white kids" by a lot of ghetto Blacks and ignorant Blacks. We were tormented in school for acting "white" and acting weird. My parents put us in the best schools Detroit Public schools had to offer and reinforced education but we still were tormented for it.

My brother ended up dating white girls in college (even though his current wife is Jamaican) because Black women felt he was too nerdy and too preppy. I felt pressured to only date black guys in college because I was afraid that I will be tormented as acting too "white". Come to find out, it didn't make things better.

Now I truly don't seek out African-American men because of being rejected by them. I love Black men but I prefer foreign Black men like Africans, Caribbean or men of African descent from Europe, Australia, etc.

I dated a Sicilian guy before and was interested in this Korean-Canadian guy that I met while overseas. We just never got a chance to hook up despite having feelings for each other. 

But I honestly prefer foreign men over American-born men, mostly West African, East African, Italian/Sicilian, Greek or Turkish men. Korean men are handsome, too. :yes


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Well I've had crushes on girls outside my race/ethnicity before.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

Sourdog said:


> I did it with a Klingon once.


:lol


----------



## Chupacabra Werewolf (May 11, 2014)

I'd definitely date outside my race but I have yet to get my first date


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm marrying someone outside my race.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

define ethnicity? But not really. I mean technically, if you're using ethnicity to mean something other than nationality, but race no.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> I'm marrying someone outside my race.


Congrats to you! That is what I want to do (if I ever marry in the first place). :blank


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> I'm marrying someone outside my race.


I'm really happy for you. 
You should post a wedding pic here! I want to see your dress :clap


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> I like to buy all of my white nieces black Barbie dolls for their birthdays to help them learn their color words.


What?! LMAO! :lol


----------



## ugrax (May 26, 2014)

BillDauterive said:


> Congrats to you! That is what I want to do (if I ever marry in the first place). :blank


I joining your corner , just hang on there buddy :yes


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

rilakkuma said:


> I grew up in Detroit which is mostly Black, mostly hood and not "Oreo" friendly. LOL. My parents raised my brother and I to be proud of our African-American heritage but also to embrace and respect other races. My dad, however, was tolerant of other races but he was also very pro-Black. I would say he wasn't racist. However, he didn't like buying me white Barbie dolls---so I don't know what to say. My mother didn't mind buying me white dolls as long as I had Black dolls.
> 
> However, my brother and I were called "white kids" by a lot of ghetto Blacks and ignorant Blacks. We were tormented in school for acting "white" and acting weird. My parents put us in the best schools Detroit Public schools had to offer and reinforced education but we still were tormented for it.


Yeah, in my own country there is some severe racism issues and my parents to make us "raise above the stereotypes" really shoved a lot of knowledge down our throats at a very young age and there was a similar reaction of "you don't even speak like other black people".

In any case I feel like interracial dating might be a bigger deal in the US than let's say London for example (just speculating I can be wrong on this one). I just feel that as the black community in the US keeps improving and raising above poverty/ignorance etc, there will be a demographic of black people that are not culturally white but they also cannot relate to some of the unfortunate customs of the black community lmao. Which is why I'm moving to Brazil lol


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

I've yet to have a real date but I am totally open to dating people of other races. It would be unfair to say that I "prefer" any race, but I will note that the interactions I've had with people of my own race (Asian) have been mostly negative. While I won't rule out anyone for their ethnicity, I tend to find myself attracted to women of races other than my own.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

No, but not because I wouldn't.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm mixed with so many things. It's impossible for me to associate myself with any particular ethnic group.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Never. Previously I wouldn't have and it totally cost me a possible bf. Currently I would, just haven't(though I've also never truly dated anyone of any race).


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes indeedly. I would say I prefer white, light-skinned black ¯\_(ツ)_/¯, or asian above other races, but I don't really think about it too much. I find a lot of different types of girls attractive, and have nothing against dating any race in particular (not that I can think of anyway).


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

failoutboy said:


> I think it is funny when I go to a family gathering and someone brings their other race boyfriend (usually black) and all the older relatives are whispering about it.


LOL. Yeh my mom's side would flip if I were serious with a black girl or something. They wouldn't be mean to her, though. In fact, they would be absolutely warm and friendly to her. But as soon as she's gone the whispers would cascade through the gossip network like ripples in a pond.

So strange.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

hmm..i dont think so im usually into middle eastern man which are considered caucasian and im of dutch and german decent..but since the culture is very diffrent id like to say yes haha,
never been attracted to a black man before and dont really like asian guys nor do i usually like western/northern or any european with fair skin/hair,
but yes if id fall in love i couldnt care less about ethnicity
my mom/brothers deff wouldnt care my father is very prejudiced to middle eastern and black people but couldnt care less what he would think of the guy i like dont need his approval


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

extremly said:


> Yeah, in my own country there is some severe racism issues and my parents to make us "raise above the stereotypes" really shoved a lot of knowledge down our throats at a very young age and there was a similar reaction of "you don't even speak like other black people".
> 
> In any case I feel like interracial dating might be a bigger deal in the US than let's say London for example (just speculating I can be wrong on this one). I just feel that as the black community in the US keeps improving and raising above poverty/ignorance etc, there will be a demographic of black people that are not culturally white but they also cannot relate to some of the unfortunate customs of the black community lmao. Which is why I'm moving to Brazil lol


I wanna move to Italy! Ciao!


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

rymo said:


> LOL. Yeh my mom's side would flip if I were serious with a black girl or something. They wouldn't be mean to her, though. In fact, they would be absolutely warm and friendly to her. But as soon as she's gone the whispers would cascade through the gossip network like ripples in a pond.
> 
> So strange.


That's what happened when my brother were dating white girls in college and he brought them home. :|

I was okay with them (except for one who had a racist mom, plus she treated me kind of funny, don't know why).


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah. I dated a Mexican guy. I found out that he only dated white girls. He would say things like "Eww Mexican girls!" I was like "wtf dude, aren't you Mexican?" 

He had a major issue with his race so it made things really weird.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm mixed so I don't identify with any particular race/ethnicity. I think it's common for us mixed peoples to never feel like any one or the other, unless your phenotype strongly favours one side. It would not be possible to date 'inside' my race.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

No, but I had huge crushes on Mexican boys in school. I got really close to dating a black dude.. but he went after my friend instead. I didn't grow up with white kids.. all my friends were either Mexican, Chinese, or Filipino. Being white was kinda rare. Now that I'm up here in a small town in Washington State, its kinda awkward just how overwhelmingly white everyone is. Lol.

I know my parents would be absolutely pissed if I dated someone who was anything other than white. My Dad is very racist.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I am mixed and highly popular among white guys.

I've liked mixed men my entire life but like I said, I tend to draw more white guys than anything else. 

I'm slowly coming to terms with it. Identity crisis, much.


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

calichick said:


> I am mixed and highly popular among white guys.
> 
> I've liked mixed men my entire life but like I said, I tend to draw more white guys than anything else.
> 
> I'm slowly coming to terms with it. Identity crisis, much.


I've seen some of your posts on here and I'm curious. What is your ethnicity?


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

BillDauterive said:


> Congrats to you! That is what I want to do (if I ever marry in the first place). :blank


Thank you !



mezzoforte said:


> I'm really happy for you.
> You should post a wedding pic here! I want to see your dress :clap


Thanks ! Will do  It's not until summer next year & I'm looking for the right dress  x


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

yepppppppp


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Sort of. The first guy I was supposed to go on a date with (before I bailed) is black. 
I'm open to dating men of any race.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I wonder if most people have a strong urge to defend themselves when they've only dated within their 'race' since OP just asked if anyone had not if they would. It is interesting...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

sweetpotato said:


> I've seen some of your posts on here and I'm curious. What is your ethnicity?


I come from a hearty stock of part European (German, the Celtic MC1R gene variety) and part non European (Latin American).

Yes, tis a beautiful life (apart from the constant identity crises haha)


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I wonder if most people have a strong urge to defend themselves when they've only dated within their 'race' since OP just asked if anyone had not if they would. It is interesting...


I think some people would, but I don't really see a reason for them to do so. It would not bother me a bit if someone said they didn't want to date someone of a different race than themselves. That is just some peoples' preferences and I wouldn't knock them for it.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Me: 100% Irish
Her: Half English, Half Chinese.

That other half she is I'm ashamed of a bit but that's OK - I'll get over the fact she's half English some day I'm sure *ba doom tish*


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Jollygoggles said:


> Me: 100% Irish
> Her: Half English, Half Chinese.
> 
> That other half she is I'm ashamed of a bit but that's OK - *I'll get over the fact she's half English some day I'm sure *ba doom tish**


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Darktower776 said:


> I think some people would, but I don't really see a reason for them to do so. It would not bother me a bit if someone said they didn't want to date someone of a different race than themselves. That is just some peoples' preferences and I wouldn't knock them for it.


Just wanted to add that I would feel this way unless their reason was some sort of racist one.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

...dating would imply giving up my loner status, leaving my comfort zone...:afr


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

blue2 said:


> ...dating would imply giving up my loner status


It also implies getting laid on a regular basis, so I guess you have to pick and choose your battles :lol


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I've never dated anyone before and when I do they have to be in my own race...I don't hate other races I just find certain ones attractive and others not attractive...I have friends that are Chinese, Indian, European, African, etc I'm not a racist


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Are you hinting at the English vs Irish rivalry??


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

No. Never.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

jsmith92 said:


> I've never dated anyone before and when I do they have to be in my own race...I don't hate other races I just find certain ones attractive and others not attractive...I have friends that are Chinese, Indian, European, African, etc I'm not a racist


Nothing wrong with that. Sounds perfectly reasonable.


----------



## yellowlocket (May 30, 2014)

I'm black and white myself and I've always dated black guys, but after my resent relationship I've decided to just date who likes me for me. Although I don't intend on dating anyone anytime soon.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I haven't even dated. Would date someone from an egg and spoon race though.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

There are also people that will ONLY date outside their race. I've known a few white girls that would only date black guys.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

rilakkuma said:


> My brother ended up dating white girls in college (even though his current wife is Jamaican) because Black women felt he was too nerdy and too preppy.


It's not all Black women just ones who are heavily influenced by Hip-Hop culture. They like thug/raper wannabes. They have babies by them and then get dumped. In Hip-Hop culture you're not a real "playa" unless you have 3 or 4 women on the side.

I have had the most success with Asian women. A lot of them actually love quiet nice guys.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> There are also people that will ONLY date outside their race. I've known a few white girls that would only date black guys.


If I ever date, I would not want to date girls of my own race.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

BillDauterive said:


> If I ever date, I would not want to date girls of my own race.


I would date girl of your race.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

I have dated many "races"

Chinese
Black
Mexican
Puerto Rican
Cuban
Japanese
White
Jewish
Armenian
Indian


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Miss Awesome said:


> I've never dated within my race.
> 
> It's not that I wouldn't. I just haven't.


Likewise


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Yep :yes


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I haven't dated that much, but yes I have dated outside my race, since I find very few women of my own race ("Asian") to be attractive.


----------



## tooljunkie (May 31, 2014)

I've dated around 20 black women, 1 white woman and 3 hispanic women, one of which I'm married to. I stopped dating black women because the women I found myself going out with were bitter and angry for some reason. I realize that all black women aren't like that so I'm not going to stereotype, just the ones that I grew up around and could attract.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

calichick said:


> It also implies getting laid on a regular basis, so I guess you have to pick and choose your battles :lol


whats so good about getting laid .......would that fix me...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

blue2 said:


> whats so good about getting laid .......would that fix me...


It's overrated for women but I feel that if men don't spread their seed around every now and then, they experience feelings of inadequacy for not meeting their biological purpose in life.

You know?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

calichick said:


> It's overrated for women but I feel that if men don't spread their seed around every now and then, they experience feelings of inadequacy for not meeting their biological purpose in life.
> 
> You know?


I've felt inadequate for most of my adult life, so I'm pretty used to that feeling, I can't seem to make friendships easily with other guys my age cause all they seem to want to talk about most of the time is either girls they've had or girls they want ....but you are right I guess...


----------



## kellygold (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm divorcing someone of the opposite race and would date anyone of any race if we were attracted to one another.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

kellygold said:


> I'm divorcing someone of the opposite race and would date anyone of any race if we were attracted to one another.


The opposite race?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

blue2 said:


> guys my age cause all they seem to want to talk about most of the time is either girls they've had or girls they want ....


I had to listen to 3 girls talk about their hair texture for two hours a few weeks ago at a football game. Women can be pretty f****ing dull too :lol

They're either thinking about how to attract men, that or babies :teeth


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

calichick said:


> I had to listen to 3 girls talk about their hair texture for two hours a few weeks ago at a football game. Women can be pretty f****ing dull too :lol
> 
> They're either thinking about how to attract men, that or babies :teeth


yeah seems people in general can't see how dull they are being, every form of life on the planet can attract the opposite sex and have babies, is that really what humans define as having a successful life aswell for all our supposed superior intelligence....it can be part of a successful life yes but it shouldn't be the definition of success...anyway I gtg nice talking to you....


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

its 80% aisian girls that pop up on the dating site i use. not sure if its because of my match preferences or because its just mostly asians on there.

i've dated kiwi, chinese, south african, filipino.


----------



## kellygold (Jun 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> The opposite race?


Hmmm. Bad wording maybe. A _different_ race.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Never, but I'm open to it.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Diacetylmorphine said:


> I'm mixed so I don't identify with any particular race/ethnicity. I think it's common for us mixed peoples to never feel like any one or the other, unless your phenotype strongly favours one side. It would not be possible to date 'inside' my race.


Why not just ask Karen O? :lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, right now.


----------

